# Mid-week Special!



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2020)

A disciple went to his master and said, "I have served you faithfully for ten years. Now I have a wish: give me something to eat which will never end." His master said, "Here, have some chewing gum."


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 9, 2020)

All good ones.  Perfect timing too, I have to go out into the "Real World" and now because I'm in a better mood, thanks to your humor, I genuinely feel you may have save several of my coworkers from severe verbal abuse this morning, lol.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle
 thanks for the like.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2020)

No problem MJ, have a great day at work! And just remember to smile... makes them wonder what you're up to!   

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> No problem MJ, have a great day at work! And just remember to smile... makes them wonder what you're up to!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan I will.  The other thing I do to mess with my coworkers is when I come in and I'm real serious and not kidding around at all, they all get scared and wonder when I'm going to snap, lol.  It took a long time to develop my persona, but well worth it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 9, 2020)

Great ones Ray!

I will add a few in the pot today...


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 9, 2020)

That is funny! Thanks, Ray!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2020)

Good ones John! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 9, 2020)

All good ones John.  Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2020)

Love the NASA one and the quote by the Park Ranger, Ray.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2020)

The police questioning the deer is great.
Gary


----------

